# Log splitters



## Brian8

Im no longer able to hand split wood any,ore and was curious what ya'll are using and why you like them. Do you use the cheap hand splitters, gas ran splitters, or skid steer splitters. Do you split it for personnal use or is it for profit? Thanks


----------



## mlappin

Inverted skid steer splitter.

Built it myself a few years ago, haven't found anything yet that it can't split.

Sit in the seat and push buttons.

Brought home some rock maple the other day from town, largest piece is at least 5' across, Dad counted 179 rings on it but wants to recount as it needs to be cleaned off as he feels he missed a few rings.

If I can remember I'll snap a few pictures of it while splitting the main trunk up.

Pictures of the beast. https://plus.google.com/photos/112657170812903512327/albums/5841306548105186673?authkey=CPPkjpWTlKLHugE

One of these days I'm going to build a replacement for the Woodeze processor I used to have.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-gf1GkdAH8hI/UOy14ISwgvI/AAAAAAAAEEs/TGMNlYDGoRs/s800/009.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-YuyA3aZQizw/UOy13ptA0pI/AAAAAAAAEEo/hZeIzPa0D_Y/s800/3%252024%252010%2520005.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-S9MXLi620eM/UOy12VdtfgI/AAAAAAAAEEg/Yib-AaodUOA/s800/010.jpg


----------



## Brian8

Yea I did a search on here before I posted and I believe I saw your pictures you had on Google images. I was curious of the ones that have the skid steer ones how much do you use in fuel versus amount split? I wonder if your spending more than you would to either purchase wood or get a gas hydraulic splitter? Seems like they would use a lot and seems that it would be slower. What's your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Grateful11

We like our Tractor Supply one so far.

Link to it:

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/24088-i-must-have-the-best-tooth-fairy-of-all-time-gotta-wood-splitter/


----------



## Brian8

I was thinking about this one. I think that two way is a must and cuts time and energy in half. It comes with side skids so that the would doesn't fall on your feet and you can keep four logs on the splitter at a time.

http://www.logsplitter.com/gas-log-splitters/20-ton-2-way-horizontal-log-splitter-5-hp-honda-engine-24-inch-maximum-log-lenth-capacity


----------



## Brian8

That's a good looking splitter there. I like how it does vert and horizontal cuts. That there is a damn fine wife and definitly a keeper.


----------



## deadmoose

Brian8 said:


> I was thinking about this one. I think that two way is a must and cuts time and energy in half. It comes with side skids so that the would doesn't fall on your feet and you can keep four logs on the splitter at a time.
> http://www.logsplitter.com/gas-log-splitters/20-ton-2-way-horizontal-log-splitter-5-hp-honda-engine-24-inch-maximum-log-lenth-capacity


This one seems much more heavy duty (100# heavier). Same concept. http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/lumberjack-tools-20-ton-dual-action-log-splitter/0000000094925

If you ever split anything other than poplar or pine or similar (oak) both look a bit light duty. I have a 25 ton and would not ever want less. It splits all but the gnarliest oak. Depends on what you are looking to do and what to split and how much.

Also-when looking at that type of splitter pretend you are running the lever. Is it high enough? Mine is made for someone about 4'8" or so. I wish it sat about 6 inches higher. Makes splitting that much easier. I currently have mine propped up on some wood blocks with the tires off the ground for that reason.

If a guy aleeady had a skiddy capable of handling a splitter I would think one like lappins with a removable four way wedge would be the way to go.


----------



## mlappin

Brian8 said:


> Yea I did a search on here before I posted and I believe I saw your pictures you had on Google images. I was curious of the ones that have the skid steer ones how much do you use in fuel versus amount split? I wonder if your spending more than you would to either purchase wood or get a gas hydraulic splitter? Seems like they would use a lot and seems that it would be slower. What's your thoughts? Thanks


Huh what?

Little four cylinder Duetz runs for ever at a fast idle on very little diesel.

Have a chunk of maple sitting here that we've counted at least 179 rings, is over 5 foot across, if you want to split it while fighting your typical tractor supply horizontal or vertical splitter be my guest, it's your back.

Splitter is going back in the shop to get a four way wedge next, it's not any slower than bending over to pick each piece up and placing it on the splitter or bending over to slide the next one under the splitter, just takes a competent operator on the skid steer.


----------



## Brian8

MLAPPER

This is what I was talking about when I said I saw pictures

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/18500-skid-steer-mounted-log-splitter/?hl=splitter


----------



## Brian8

Can those skid steer attachments be fitted for a regular tractor with front end loader? I wouldn't want a PTO one but I like yours and they are the same price and even cheaper than some of the other splitters. Yea your right about the whole five foot diameter logs would suck to try and lift.


----------



## slowzuki

For our up to 24" logs the split fire 2 way splitters can't be beat. with an infeed table and old conveyor taking wood away will flat out process wood fast. With the 4 way wedge on with bigger wood it's just nuts. It is about 4-5 times faster than our old one way splitter.

We don't use the conveyor ourselves, we park the splitter over apple bins and let the wood fall in. Either move the tractor or keep changing out bins depending on the wood pile shape/height.

Once the logs get over 24" you can't use the 4 way unless it's straight grain so things slow down a bit but once quartered it goes fast.


----------



## mlappin

deadmoose said:


> If a guy aleeady had a skiddy capable of handling a splitter I would think one like lappins with a removable four way wedge would be the way to go.


Next project is to get it in the shop and modify it so I can have a fourway wedge or a single like now just by raising or lowering the wedge.


----------



## Grateful11

Was at a farm last year that had one these and it had a 4-way wedge that can be adjusted up and down.

http://www.ironandoak.com/commercial/index.html


----------



## FCF

When we heated with wood, several guys I worked with bought a Super Split an impact splitter. Would keep at least 2 people, if not 3, delivering wood to the splitter, splitting and removing wood.

Search Super Split for info, can't get it to paste on new computer.


----------



## deadmoose

DR knocked them off after the patent expired.


----------



## FCF

Not only DR but also Speeco has a version. TSC did handle the Speeco unit but there were problems with the rack and pinion teeth breaking off. Super Split also lowered their prices.


----------



## Vol

Super Split.

http://www.supersplit.com/

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11

Looks like the videos of the Super Split are splitting maybe Oak and Maple. I wonder how well they work on like Sweet Gum and Hickory?


----------



## FCF

Thanks Mike!


----------



## FCF

Grateful11 - We had the 3HP version with lighter flywheels and yes it was not always a single hit operation. At full throttle the cycle time is/was under 5 seconds and you can disengage the rack and pinion from each other to allow the ram to retract then engage them again for multiple hits, same as splitting with a wedge and maul. I don't recall it every taking more than 3 "hits" to split anything we had, some gum and hickory included, with lengths in the 20 - 24 inch range.


----------



## Tim/South




----------



## Tim/South

Here, hold my drink and I will split some wood.


----------



## deadmoose

Them boys arent drinking tim. Even a drunk isn't stupid enough to use that setup.

Now, Hay baler wood splitter, John Deere 14T, split wo&#8230;: 




Same concept as yours. Better executed.

******* Log Splitter: 




Note to self- never ask these guys to count past about 17. They will run out of fingers and toes.


----------



## mlappin

Tim/South said:


> Here, hold my drink and I will split some wood.


The perfect example of why some should never be allowed around welders and power tools or be allowed to reproduce.


----------



## Brian8

mlappin said:


> The perfect example of why some should never be allowed around welders and power tools or be allowed to reproduce.


I was going to say these are the ones that should have been dropped off the cliff when they were born. Oh and the creator of that God awful thing needs to be shot, sued, raped, plumaged and all of the above. I need to have control of every working part and if I let go it needs to shut off. That shit is stupid.


----------



## AaronQ

we have an old donkey splitter the neighbor calls it, big fly wheel with a heavy ax head welded on it, its sure nothing even close to safe but its stupid fast.

we updated it and put a hydraulic motor on it and run the belt with a pulley off the orbit and then spin it up with the little tractor.

with the wood cut and piled i can fill a tandem grain truck in about 3 hours. could probably do it faster if you werent so worried about sticking your fingers places you'll never get them back.

as far as size i was splitting some 24-30" birch with it and it costs 32" spruce and pine about as easy as it would cut your finger off lol


----------



## deadmoose

AaronQ said:


> we have an old donkey splitter the neighbor calls it, big fly wheel with a heavy ax head welded on it, its sure nothing even close to safe but its stupid fast.
> we updated it and put a hydraulic motor on it and run the belt with a pulley off the orbit and then spin it up with the little tractor.
> with the wood cut and piled i can fill a tandem grain truck in about 3 hours. could probably do it faster if you werent so worried about sticking your fingers places you'll never get them back.
> 
> as far as size i was splitting some 24-30" birch with it and it costs 32" spruce and pine about as easy as it would cut your finger off lol


You are brave.


----------



## mlappin

Brian8 said:


> Can those skid steer attachments be fitted for a regular tractor with front end loader? I wouldn't want a PTO one but I like yours and they are the same price and even cheaper than some of the other splitters. Yea your right about the whole five foot diameter logs would suck to try and lift.


Sure you could, visibility wouldn't be that great nor maneuverability.


----------



## Vol

Bobcat Rig.....cutter and multi-splitter.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South

Mike, I like the wood splitter on the BobCat. The old saying."What will they think of next" came to mind.

I am curious how he used the hydraulics both for the saw and the splitter?

I asked about dual hydraulics for my BobCat to clamp and rotate a log grapple and was told it would not work.


----------



## deadmoose

Dont look @ the price tag. Sticker shock? Nice machine. Locally made.


----------



## Tim/South

deadmoose said:


> Dont look @ the price tag. Sticker shock? Nice machine. Locally made.


I have no doubt the price tag would be jaw dropping.

Most items I look at and ask myself if I could build one. Not on that critter. Too much going on to make it work right.


----------



## deadmoose

I just tried out my new 4 way wedge on my splitter today. I have an MTD and swisher 4 way wedge fits. So far so good. I know it wont work in the gnarly stuff but it slides right off.


----------



## mlappin

Tim/South said:


> I have no doubt the price tag would be jaw dropping.
> 
> Most items I look at and ask myself if I could build one. Not on that critter. Too much going on to make it work right.


About $35,000 if its the same one I checked out.


----------

